# Runny eye?



## BYJR1434 (Apr 16, 2013)

i have a buck that has one single runny eye, i also noticed his teeth, they are straight no problems there but  the indents on them look weird. his ears are fine two so pasturella isnt it, what can i buy to take care of his eyes. 
thanks


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 16, 2013)

these websites are good,
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/weepy.pdf
http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/weepyeye.php
http://bunnymama.com/Care/IllnessEyeInfections.aspx
http://www.bunnyhugga.com/a-to-z/health/eye-infections.html
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/sneezing.html
http://www.smallanimalchannel.com/about-rabbits/rabbit-eye-infections-and-care.aspx


hope that's not too many to look at, and I hope your buck gets well


----------

